

Using GCC for automatic C language dependency management with Rake - mojoe
http://www.electronvector.com/blog/using-gcc-for-automatic-c-language-dependency-management-with-rake

======
mojoe
I encourage embedded software engineers to experiment with modern development
tools. There are a surprising number of ways that even low-level firmware
engineers can use clever open source tools to increase development speed. You
don't have to be a web developer to leverage cool new technologies!

~~~
plorkyeran
If this article is supposed to be showing that Rake is useful for plain C
development, it's not doing a very good job of it since this particular thing
is quite trivial with GNU Make (just add -MMD to gcc's arguments and `-include
*.d` to the Makefile). A more compelling argument would be something that
shows Rake easily handling something that is very awkward in Make.

~~~
Scaevolus
This also makes the mistake of requiring a separate -MM step _before_ building
the target -- if a target doesn't exist, you have to build it regardless of
its dependencies! -MMD with allows the correct behavior of always building the
first time, then using dependency information for partial rebuilds.

